

One HTML5 Game Per Week - garycomtois
http://www.lessmilk.com

======
lessmilk
OP here,

It's awesome to see my website submitted on HN. Let me know if you have any
questions about my project.

~~~
contacternst
I like this a lot! Do you have a good place for someone else to start learning
how to do this too? I would really appreciate it!

~~~
lessmilk
Thanks!

For my games I'm using Phaser, a Javascript Framework. I made a small tutorial
about it here: [http://blog.lessmilk.com/make-html5-games-with-
phaser-1/](http://blog.lessmilk.com/make-html5-games-with-phaser-1/)

You should also checkout Phaser official website:
[http://www.phaser.io](http://www.phaser.io) with links to other tutorials.

~~~
contacternst
Thanks again. I'm reading through your tutorial now and will setup an
environment to do this as well. I'm not very advanced at this stuff, but your
writing level is at a level where I can just barely grasp enough of how to do
it (I hope :) much appreciated!

